# Top 25 Composers Since 1900



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A spin-off of the Top 25 Composers thread....

Each composer must have published at least one piece of music since January 1, 1900.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

In random order:

Igor Stravinsky
George Gershwin
Maurice Ravel
Dmitri Shostakovich
Sergei Prokofiev
Arnold Schoenberg
John Cage
Benjamin Britten
Leonard Bernstein
Pierre Boulez
Philip Glass
Béla Bartók
Edgard Varèse
Milton Byron Babbitt
Samuel Barber
Alban Berg
Ernest Bloch
Ferruccio Busoni
Elliott Carter
Aaron Copland
Paul Hindemith
Gustav Holst
Charles Ives
Gyorgy Ligeti
Erik Satie


Extras to NOT forget:

Carl Orff
Francis Poulenc


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Alphabetical:

Alban Berg
Luciano Berio
Pierre Boulez
Unsuk Chin
Claude Debussy
Henri Dutilleux
Sofia Gubaidulina
Paul Hindemith
Gyorgy Ligeti
Gustav Mahler
Olivier Messiaen
Arvo Part
Francis Poulenc
Sergei Prokofiev
Maurice Ravel
Steve Reich
Terry Riley
Kaija Saariaho
Arnold Schoenberg
Jean Sibelius
Karlheinz Stockhausen
Igor Stravinsky
Toru Takemitsu
Anton Webern
Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Top Twenty-Five (subjective)
*

Carl Nielsen
Jean Sibelius
Nikolay Myaskovsky (father of Soviet Symphonism)
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Igor Stravinsky
Maurice Ravel
Dmitri Shostakovich
Sergei Prokofiev
Pierre Boulez
Philip Glass
Béla Bartók
Samuel Barber
Alban Berg
Ernest Bloch
Elliott Carter
Aaron Copland
Paul Hindemith
Charles Ives
Bohuslav Martinu
Olivier Messiaen
Federico Mompou
Alexander Scriabin
Einojuhani Rautavaara
Giacomo Puccini
Arthur Honegger
Toru Takemitsu
*Worth Considering (again subjective)
*

 Alexander Glazunov (his fame peaked in 1905)
Sergei Rachmaninoff
Sir Arnold Bax
Sir William Walton
Henri Dutilleux
Nikolay Roslavets
Eduard Tubin
Samuil Feinberg
Mieczyslaw Weinberg
Boris Tchaikovsky
Franz Lehar
Franz Schreker
Alexander Zemlinsky
David Diamond
Francis Poulenc
Darius Milhaud
Valentyn Silvestrov
Andrei Eshpai
Giya Kancheli
Heitor Villa-Lobos
Alberto Ginastera


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

(Alphabetical)

Adams
Barber
Bartók
Berio
Bernstein
Britten
Copland
Elgar
Fauré
Gershwin
Ginastera
Hindemith
Holst
Messiaen
Milhaud
Nielsen
Poulenc
Prokofiev
Puccini
Rachmaninoff
Saint-Saëns
Shostakovich
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Vaughan Williams

Almost:
Lutoslawski
Schoenberg
Gubaidulina
Adès
Rautavaara
Andriessen
Sousa
Ravel
Strauss, R.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My favourite Century by far.

1. Bartok
2. Prokofiev
3. Ravel
4. Stravinsky
5. Varese
6. Debussy
7. Vaughan Williams
8. Scriabin
9. Ligeti
10. R. Strauss
11. Delius
12. Webern
13. Martinu
14. Shostakovich
15. Bax
16. Penderecki
17. Schoenberg
18. Janacek
19. Nielsen
20. Stockhausen
21. Lutoslawski
22. Henze
23. Milhaud
24. M. Arnold
25. Korngold


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Phil loves classical said:


> My favourite Century by far.


Because you have excellent taste! :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> Because you have excellent taste! :tiphat:


You said Prokofiev is your fave composer right? I just revisited his Piano Sonatas, and find nos, 6-9 all pretty amazing, especially No. 8. Music was never liek that before or since. The absolute pinnacle in my book.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

8 is dynamite. I like Frederic Chiu's recording. His playing on the last movement is jaw dropping.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bare minimum (sorry!):

Alfvén, Hugo
Ashton, Algernon
Barber, Samuel
Bartók, Béla
Beach, Amy
Bentzon, Niels Viggo
Berg, Alban
Berkeley, Lennox
Bloch, Ernest
Boulez, Pierre
Bowen, York
Brian, Havergal
Bridge, Frank
Britten, Benjamin
Busoni, Ferruccio
Cage, John
Chaminade, Cécile
Corigliano, John
Cowell, Henry
Cras, Jean
Debussy, Claude
Delage, Maurice
Delius, Frederick
Dukas, Paul
Dutilleux, Henri
Egge, Klaus
Emmanuel, Maurice
Enescu, George
Englund, Einar
Falla, Manuel de
Fučík, Julius
Glass, Louis
Glass, Philip
Glazunov, Alexander
Glière, Reinhold
Godowsky, Leopold
Grainger, Percy
Griffes, Charles Tomlinson
Gubaidulina, Sofia
Haas, Pavel
Hahn, Reynaldo
Harrison, Lou
Hauer, Josef Matthias
Holmboe, Vagn
Holst, Gustav
Honegger, Arthur
Hovhaness, Alan
Hába, Alois
Indy, Vincent d'
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail
Ireland, John
Ives, Charles
Janáček, Leoš
Jongen, Joseph
Joplin, Scott
Juon, Paul
Kabalevsky, Dmitry
Kancheli, Giya
Kapustin, Nikolai
Karg-Elert, Sigfrid
Kodály, Zoltán
Krenek, Ernst
Lehár, Franz
Leifs, Jón
Ligeti, György
Lyapunov, Sergei
Mahler, Gustav
Malipiero, Gian Francesco
Marx, Joseph
Medtner, Nikolai
Melartin, Erkki
Merikanto, Oskar
Messiaen, Olivier
Milhaud, Darius
Mompou, Federico
Mosolov, Alexander
Murail, Tristan
Myaskovsky, Nikolai
Nielsen, Carl
Novák, Vítězslav
Ornstein, Leo
Paderewski, Ignacy Jan
Parry, Hubert
Pfitzner, Hans
Ponce, Manuel
Popov, Gavriil
Poulenc, Francis
Prokofiev, Sergei
Protopopov, Sergei
Rachmaninoff, Sergei
Rautavaara, Einojuhani
Ravel, Maurice
Rebikov, Vladimir
Reger, Max
Reich, Steve
Respighi, Ottorino
Revueltas, Silvestre
Rodrigo, Joaquín
Ropartz, Guy
Roslavets, Nikolai
Roussel, Albert
Ruggles, Carl
Röntgen, Julius
Rădulescu, Horațiu
Satie, Erik
Schmidt, Franz
Schmitt, Florent
Schnittke, Alfred
Schoenberg, Arnold
Schreker, Franz
Schulhoff, Erwin
Schuman, William
Scott, Cyril
Scriabin, Alexander
Sculthorpe, Peter
Shostakovich, Dmitri
Skalkottas, Nikos
Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji
Stanford, Charles Villiers
Steinberg, Maximilian
Stockhausen, Karlheinz
Strauss, Richard
Stravinsky, Igor
Suk, Josef
Szymanowski, Karol
Takemitsu, Toru
Tcherepnin, Alexander
Tcherepnin, Nikolai
Toch, Ernst
Tournemire, Charles
Turina, Joaquín
Tveitt, Geirr
Ustvolskaya, Galina
Valen, Fartein
Vaughan Williams, Ralph
Vierne, Louis
Villa-Lobos, Heitor
Virgil, Thomson
Waldteufel, Emile
Webern, Anton
Weinberg, Mieczysław
Wellesz, Egon
Widor, Charles-Marie
Wuorinen, Charles
Xenakis, Iannis
Ysaÿe, Eugène


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> Because you have excellent taste! :tiphat:


Contain your sarcasm.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Adams (J)
Barber
Bax
Berg
Britten
Corigliano
Debussy
Diepenbrock
Faure
Finzi
Gliere
Gorecki
Gubaidulina
Huber
Mahler
Messiaen
Moeran
Myaskovsky
Prokofiev
Puccini
Rachmaninoff
Rautavaara
Ravel
Reger
Reich
Respighi
Shostakovich
Schmidt
Strauss
Suk
Takemitsu
Vaughan Williams

My top 25 is probably somewhere in this group.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll give it a whirl:

Bartok, Bela
Berg, Alban
Berio, Luciano
Boulez, Pierre
Britten, Benjamin
Debussy, Claude
Feldman, Morton
Kurtag, Gyorgy
Ligeti, Gyorgy
Lutoslawski, Witold
Mahler, Gustav
Messiaen, Olivier
Nono, Luigi
Prokofiev, Sergei
Ravel, Maurice
Reich, Steve
Schnittke, Alfred
Schoenberg, Arnold
Shostakovich, Dmitri
Stockhausen, Karlheinz
Strauss, Richard
Stravinsky, Igor
Szymanowski, Karol
Varese, Edgard
Xenakis, Iannis


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Igor Stravinsky
George Gershwin
Edgard Varèse
Dmitri Shostakovich
Sergei Prokofiev
Arnold Schoenberg
John Cage
Edgard Varèse
Leonard Bernstein
Pierre Boulez
Philip Glass
Béla Bartók
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Elliott Carter
Aaron Copland
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse
Charles Ives
Edgard Varèse
Edgard Varèse


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sibelius
Rachmaninov
Vaughan Williams
Bax
Shostakovich
Ives
Hindemith
Britten
Walton
Tippett
Debussy
Satie
Rautavaara
Mompou
Arnold
Respighi
Ravel
Maxwell Davies
Poulenc
Smyth
Janacek
Duke Ellington
Prokofiev
Beach
Holst


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Robert Simpson have not seen him mentioned so far.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Being fair with the rules (in no specific order):

Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Sibelius
Nielsen
Mahler
Bantock
Vaughan Williams
Tubin
Holmboe
Villa-Lobos
Schnittke
Janácek
Penderecki
Lutoslawski
Ravel
Respighi
Bax
Strauss, R.
Hindemith
Langgaard
Atterberg
Martinu
Melartin
Arnold
Casella

Runner-ups:

Schmidt
Suk
Vasks
Stenhammar
Szymanowski
Novák, Vitezslav
Holst
Miaskovsky
Rachmaninov
Walton


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Chronologically:

Ives
Scriabin
Webern
Schoenberg
Bartok
Stravinsky (late only)
Cowell
Varese
Messiaen
Cage
Feldman
Xenakis
Stockhausen
Kagel
Scelsi
Nancarrow
Partch
Ligeti
Aperghis
Penderecki (early only)
Maderna
Grisey
Murail
Romitelli
Saariaho
Zorn

eh, 25 is too limiting, I was just about to get onto the 21st century


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

What, no Berio? No Kurtag? No Gubaidulina and Ustvolskaya? No Henze? No Dutilleux? You're not ready to go into the 21th century :lol:


----------

